# DieHard GTK2 theme (HOT!!!)



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2011)

Found this theme:
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Diehard+4+GTK?content=143443

very hot...


----------



## YZMSQ (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks. A bit dark though.


----------

